# could it go agaist us if..............



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello this might sound soft but we are in the process of our prepartion group and we seem to be the quit one's in the group,

DH says I'm soft for worrying, but can't help it  we do try to join in but the rest off group seem to be teachers so they are used to talking to groups.

Could it all go against us, and not get approved

Wildi


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Wildi,

Definately not, especially as you are trying the SW's will understand that they are all used to things like this happening and will be used to people talking out loud and seemingly overpowering others. I found this on our groups but towards the end, you *could* get a word in edgeways especially when they were askign questions as they didnt know everything. YOu are better to be yourselves than to try too hard.

I would say defo do not worry, relax and be yourselves. Are there any others that find it hard to get a chance to speak?. Normally there will be actvities and stuff too and you are all assesed as you do them - so I am sure that SW's will see your input.

Dont let it get to you and hopefully you will get the chance to be heard too.

How are you finding them?

Lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Mavis

Thanks for replying back,i just think they might think that were are too quite to adopt(know it sounds soft) but how i feel.

We did enjoy it last week though

Can't wait to get back

wildi


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Wildi,

It takes all sorts to be Mummys and Daddys, we are all different that includes the kiddy winks too.  Try not to be so hard on yourself and enjoy it.

Glad you like it.  

mavis x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi wildi
I'd say don't worry hun.......everyone is different, not everyone is comfortable being centre of attention. Remember the phrase "you have two ears and one mouth" for a reason.
Listening is just as important as talking during the prep groups - you will find that you learn lots and if you're talking all the time then you won't take as much in.

enjoy the rest of the prep groups hun - they are exhausting but excellent, you'll learn heaps.

As Mavis and the others have said it takes all sorts..........and being quiet isn't anything to be worried about, sending you a  
lol
Dxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi wildi

i am sure its all fine, we were very quiet in our group compared to some, there were 25 of us in the group and we both found it quite daunting to say too much, we did join sometimes, and when split into smaller groups we were more comfortable but still quite quiet, and we have just started our homestudy... so we obviously were just fine being quiet   try not to worry and enjoy it xx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I am a real talker and have been warned that this may be too much and that I will need to hold it back a bit during prep so I really wouldnt worry.

Interest can show just as much through body language and as long as they see you are both engaged and interested they wont need u to speak for the sake of it! 

If u are concerned I would speak to the sw on a one to one to show how involved you both are in the process.

xx 

good luck


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

I wouldn't worry, as long as you are showing interest and there are going to be times when you get chance to speak, you'll be fine.  It can be very nerve wracking and the SWs will understand that.

I'm the opposite and I also did a lot of reading beforehand which showed compared to the other couples but I was careful to not do all the talking!  When HS came I was also careful about letting DH get a word in. 

Some children need quieter parents and homes on an every day basis, as long as you can ask, even push, for the help/support you and resulting children need.

Good luck
OT x


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

DH and I are both "quieter" but we got approved...in fact I think the general quiet calmness here has helped our children to settle.  

I'd agree with the others - enjoy the course and be yourselves.  

Bop


----------



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Bop.

Thanks for that, we go back tomorrow.

You have made me feel loads better now.

You are soooooo lucky to have 3 children we asked for 2 from 0-4 but starting to think we could only handle 1 at the moment.

Thanks again

Wildi


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Quiet is not a bad thing and once you have your SW allocated to you she/he will get to know you and you will be fine.

When we did our prep course which was ages ago now there were only 3 couples on our group and we had to talk!

DH was used to talking to "strangers" due to the nature of his work and where as I am a normally talkative person I found it difficult to be myself and would often seem to be quiet, DH found this hilarious!!

We were approved (twice) and have a wonderful family & you will also one day....just enjoy the process it can be a daunting one but a very worth while one.

love
Andrea
x


----------



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi we went back today to prep group & it was really good.

Felt so much better.

Wildi


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Wildi,

That's great, you must be nearly there now.

Lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Glad to hear it went better this week.  

As for us - three is wonderful but very hard work and with hindsight, I'm not sure I'd recommend it!!

Hope things go smoothly for you from now on


Bop


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Wildi - glad it went well. Good luck with the rest of your course. CG xxxx


----------

